# Help! Nikon 18-5mm Lens Trouble



## mystical_fire1 (Jun 10, 2010)

For some reason, my Nikon 18-55mm lens, stopped auto focusing and I can't manual focus. It's like it is stuck.When I try to auto focus with it, it makes sound that sounds kind of like a squirrel...lol.

Does anyone know why it is doing that?


----------



## Flash Harry (Jun 11, 2010)

Its a cheapo kit lens, buy a decent one or get it sorted/replaced if still under warranty. H


----------



## KmH (Jun 11, 2010)

mystical_fire1 said:


> For some reason, my Nikon 18-55mm lens, stopped auto focusing and I can't manual focus. It's like it is stuck.When I try to auto focus with it, it makes sound that sounds kind of like a squirrel...lol.
> 
> Does anyone know why it is doing that?


If your lens has a USA warranty, and you're the original owner, it is covered for 5 years from the date it was purchased.

The warranty doesn't apply if the lens shows evidence of abuse.

Nikon Service and Repair


----------

